

Kaffeine: extended Javascript - nibnab
http://weepy.github.com/kaffeine/

======
repsilat
A shame about the name - "Kaffeine" is also a fairly popular media player for
KDE. The media player has the wikipedia page (with no "_(Software)"
disambiguation suffix), and takes seven of the first ten hits on Google.

~~~
weepy
I wish I'd chosen another name - perhaps it's not too late to change ?
Methscript? Zenscript? ^_^

~~~
18pfsmt
It's not too late, depending on your interest. Maybe something related to
Taurine (the active ingredient in RedBull)?

~~~
nibnab
TaurineScript ^_^ - tho doesn't quite roll off the tongue ?!

CokeScript haha

~~~
18pfsmt
Slickscript? Slikscript? Slipskript?

~~~
nibnab
how about HalvaScript :-D

mmmm Halva <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halva>

------
vnorby
Why use this over coffeescript?

~~~
BasDirks
Agreed, CoffeeScript is much more extensive, and in most cases (from what I
can see) prettier. Kaffeine piping seems cute though. Maybe the author could
join forces with the CoffeeScript project?

Note on CoffeeScript: it took me _one_ .coffee script to get used to the
syntax, and I'm never ever gonna write vanilla JS again if possible.

~~~
jashkenas
weepy is actually a contributor to CoffeeScript from the early days. Kaffeine
represents _his_ take on what a little language that targets JS should look
like.

~~~
nibnab
I've often wondered what 'little' in the CoffeeScript tag line meant ? Do you
mean that it's terse ?

------
michael_miller
This looks great! It sounds like the async call unwrapping solves the concern
from my Ask HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2539148>.

------
jasonwatkinspdx
I like how the object.method! notation for async callbacks works in both
assignment rvalues as well as in method invocation parameters.

------
nddrylliog
small typo: "Imlicit"

~~~
wyclif
Also, should be JavaScript not "Javascript." A small quibble perhaps, but
capitalising the 's' renders the name properly.

In addition, "It compiles directly into javascript [sic] that is very
similar..." Similar to what?

The English could use a little work; just sayin'.

~~~
exit
> _It compiles directly into javascript that is very similar, readable and
> line for line equivalent to the input (you can beautify if you like)._

that makes sense to me.. the javascript it produces is very similar to the
source kaffeine code.

